# Houseboat



## JMozingo (Mar 31, 2013)

I think this is a great plan. I've built aluminum storage lockers in the hollowed hull of my houseboat I've been stockpiling supplies down there lately, it stays a consistent 60° almost all year long down there so I don't have to worry bought ruining any food and there's no moisture as well. Just a thought for anyone who lives near the water and wants a mobile shelter


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

How bout some pics , sounds like an interesting idea .


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I have always thought that a Houseboat would be perfect in some locations.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

In my general area (Mobile Al. ), there are huge river swamps, canals, backwater bays, hidden lakes etc. My thoughts are finding an old pontoon boat and building a light weight aluminum house/shelter on the flat deck. I can take this rig into some of the most remote areas and live quite well.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm thinkin' something like this oughta work:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My concern would be security. You are always out there in the open, easy sniper targets and fairly easy to infiltrate. You would need to be on constant watch and well armed. I don't live the houseboat lifestyle, so maybe I don't know but I would feel unprotected floating down a river with only plywood or fiberglass between me and the end of a rifle.

Unless of course your houseboat looks like this:










Also what do you do when you run out of fuel? Just float or hoist some kind of sail?


----------

